# Zelle im Vordergrund



## Stoned eichel (25. Februar 2004)

Hi @ all 
Ich habe ein Problem
Ich bruach eine Zelle die Immer im Vordergrund bleibt!
Ich habe ein Html Dokument mit Drei Tabellen in die Erste Tabelle kommt der Banner!
Ind die Zweite Tabelle soll die Navigationsleiste und der Hauptteil (News) kommen!
Und in die Letzte Tabelle soll eine Zelle die immer im Vordergrund bleibt reinkommen.Das heisst wenn ich den Browserfenster verkleinere soll sich die letzte zelle automatisch über die Newszelle rüberschieben!
Nun meine Frage wie geht das


----------



## Stoned eichel (27. Februar 2004)

Oh schade keiner da der ein bissel ahnung von dem hat was ich meine?


----------



## Martys (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

benutze ein Frameset!


----------



## Tim C. (27. Februar 2004)

Oder noch viel besser wäre es, statt der Tabelle einen <div> zu verwenden und diesen über CSS absolut zu positionieren und den z-index so zu setzen, dass er immer ganz oben ist.

Dazu musst du mal ein wenig googlen, oder hier im Forum suchen, wie man div-Layer absolut positioniert.


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

Oder selfhtml durchschauen:
z.B.: http://www.selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/positionierung.htm


----------



## Stoned eichel (27. Februar 2004)

Ahh danke an css hatte ich gar nicht dabei gedacht ich dachte dabei eigentlich nur an HTML hab bei google saulang gesucht aber Leider nichts gefunden. 
Ok ich werde es mal über CSS versuchen mal schauen was sich dann dabei ergibt danke schon mal Im Vorraus für den Tipp


----------



## Tim C. (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stoned eichel _
> *Ahh danke an css hatte ich gar nicht dabei gedacht ich dachte dabei eigentlich nur an HTML hab bei google saulang gesucht aber Leider nichts gefunden.
> Ok ich werde es mal über CSS versuchen mal schauen was sich dann dabei ergibt danke schon mal Im Vorraus für den Tipp *


Im Rahmen von übersichtlichem Code oder gar XHTML Validität ist HTML ohne CSS für komplexe Seiten doch kaum noch denkbar.


----------



## Stoned eichel (27. Februar 2004)

Naja nicht umbedingt ich arbeite eigentlich eher selten mit CSS !

Wobei ich noch eine Frage hätte bei CSS kann man ja realisieren das das Hintergrundbild sich nicht mit bewegt geht dies auch mit Tebellen
Dann müsste die tabelle sich ja nämlich immer mit bewegen und über die anderen Zeilen rutschen können?


----------



## Tim C. (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stoned eichel _
> *Naja nicht umbedingt ich arbeite eigentlich eher selten mit CSS !*


Änder das und du wirst nur davon profitieren.



> *
> Wobei ich noch eine Frage hätte bei CSS kann man ja realisieren das das Hintergrundbild sich nicht mit bewegt geht dies auch mit Tebellen
> Dann müsste die tabelle sich ja nämlich immer mit bewegen und über die anderen Zeilen rutschen können? *


Nein so funktioniert das nicht, da das festsetzen keine allgemeine Elementeigenschaft ist sondern nur ein Attribut des Hintergrund Bildes. Mach es über absolut positionierte div-Layer, das sollte dir den schnellsten und einfachsten Erfolg bringen.


----------



## Stoned eichel (27. Februar 2004)

Ich glaub ich habs geschafft aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht mal schauen was mein Cheff nacher dazu sagt!


----------

